# Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 - Directional???



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi Gary,

I just brought two front PS2 tires from Tirerack for my 330i ZHP. Are these tires directional? Looking at the tires, I can tell where it says "Outside". However, I don't know which side is which. If we look at the Tirerack image of the PS2 at this URL:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/BigPic.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Pilot+Sport+PS2&sidewall=Blackwall&partnum=24YR8SPORTPS2XLV2&partnum=535YR8SPORTPS2XL&index=0&vehicleSearch=true

I would think that the tire in this image is for the right side of the car!? Regardless, it looks like I've been shipped two of the same sided tires (either two lefts or two rights) instead of one for each side. So, would you please clear up if a) the PS2s are indeed directional and if yes, b) if the image above is a PS2 for the right side. Thanks.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

unidirectional.

Just make sure outside is outside and that's all you have to worry about.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Directional, asymetrical tires will be listed on their site as left and right tires, you have to order them in such sets.

Directional, symetrical tires can go on either side, but will have a directional arrow.

Non-directional, asymetrical tires will fit either side, but have an inside and outside. The outside will be marked.

Non-directional, symetrical tires can be mouted any way on any corner.


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys. The thread pattern really threw me off because I was expecting the the "left" and the "right" PS2 to be symmetrical. But the only marking I can find on the tire is the "outside" label. Weird. I'm going to go ahead and get them mounted.  

If anyone is wondering, my bathroom scale says that a PS2 225/40R18 weights just 21 pounds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Exactly right. Just make sure the 'outside' is mounted out on these asymmetric tires and you're good to go.


----------

